# powershift snowblower



## cyborg (Jan 6, 2015)

does Toro still stock parts for over 20 year old machine? Is it worthwhile keeping it? If yes, what should need to overhaul to keep it running well? Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

cyborg said:


> does Toro still stock parts for over 20 year old machine? Is it worthwhile keeping it? If yes, what should need to overhaul to keep it running well? Thanks


*Most Parts You Can Still Get There Are Some That Are NLA Now. What Are You Looking For???*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Are You Talking About The Machine And Not The Engine. *


----------



## cyborg (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm talking about the machine. the Tecumseh engine parts I need would most likely be the carbuerator which I think you can get aftermarkets part for. The most likely problem for the machine would be the transmission and the powershift mechanism, as well the gasket for the auger. Do you agree?


----------



## pink toe beater (5 mo ago)

cyborg said:


> I'm talking about the machine. the Tecumseh engine parts I need would most likely be the carbuerator which I think you can get aftermarkets part for. The most likely problem for the machine would be the transmission and the powershift mechanism, as well the gasket for the auger. Do you agree?


i have no problem ordering Tecumish parts, Amazon is not bad, and my local dealer have access to Tecumish parts.

Tecumish Carbs are pretty easy to find, my local boys flip Tecumish and Briggs and Scrapem Carbs on their Kijiji ad. what kind of engine do you have? are you doing a swap? if you could post some photos, that would help a lot.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

cyborg said:


> I'm talking about the machine. the Tecumseh engine parts I need would most likely be the carbuerator which I think you can get aftermarkets part for. The most likely problem for the machine would be the transmission and the powershift mechanism, as well the gasket for the auger. Do you agree?


*The gasket used for the gear box is hylomar gasket sealer. The anger bearing is still available. The trans mission has a bearing that may or may not need replacing. That is still available. Just clean up the gears in there and use Ride the White Lighting grease in there after cleaning it up. The scraper bars are now NLA. But they can be modified if needed. Let me know if you have any more questions. MAHALO!!! ALOHA!!!!!*


----------

